# DAL items?



## MrBox (Apr 19, 2020)

Does anybody know how many times you have to use the airlines to unlock everything?
I just unlocked the DAL hat. 
It looks like this!






I want to unlock the DAL.... bomber jacket? I saw it on the nook.market site.


----------



## KnoxUK (Apr 19, 2020)

Do you get these by visiting islands? I received a DAL shirt.


----------



## MrBox (Apr 19, 2020)

I visit islands and use the airline very frequently. I first got the DAL shirt, DAL slippers, DAL shades and now DAL hat I think! If my memory serves me right..


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 19, 2020)

I’m looking for the bomber jacket as well!! I remember island hopping a couple days ago (around 11 islands) but idk if that’ll cause me to get anything in the mail.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 19, 2020)

Got a pair of DAL sunglasses this morning! I seem to get them once a week?


----------



## thundershot (Apr 19, 2020)

Friends islands or nook miles islands?


----------



## Chloebug44 (Apr 19, 2020)

I got apron, cap, eye mask, mug, slippers, sunglasses, and tee!


----------



## MrBox (Apr 19, 2020)

Ah, I forgot about the apron!
But both friends islands and nook miles islands.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 19, 2020)

that DAL hat looks kinda dope. I haven't really payed attention to the items when I recived them but I definitely going to check what other DAL items you can obtain. I actually fly a lot but I feel like I don't get too mail from them.


----------



## MTurtle (Apr 19, 2020)

I just got a DAL mug


----------



## Lunalovegoodthecat (Dec 6, 2020)

I know this is late but thought I'd post it anyway in case anyone else was wondering. I read that you have to fly with DAL 250 times to get the bomber jacket. Everything has a certain amount of times to fly to get it but I don't know what it is for all the other items


----------



## Chloebug44 (Dec 6, 2020)

Lunalovegoodthecat said:


> I know this is late but thought I'd post it anyway in case anyone else was wondering. I read that you have to fly with DAL 250 times to get the bomber jacket. Everything has a certain amount of times to fly to get it but I don't know what it is for all the other items


----------



## Uffe (Dec 6, 2020)

I really want the DAL model plane. It looks like I've been going about this the wrong way. I kept constantly flying to mystery islands thinking that I would get more points each time. I'm glad I don't have to visit someone's island to get this stuff.


----------



## Livia (Dec 6, 2020)

I got all the items a while ago. The plane is my favorite. It's so cute and I love how it automatically matches my airport/plane color. I know it's customizable, but I like my yellow plane, so I'm keeping it that way.


----------



## xlisapisa (Dec 6, 2020)

aw that bomber jacket is sooo cute!~ I think the last item I’ve gotten was the DAL umbrella, so looks like I’ve got ways to go. I wonder, is there a way to check your progress?


----------



## Miss Misty (Dec 6, 2020)

I just got the mug this morning.

I don't think there's any way to really check. I jotted down 50 for the mug, and I'll just have to keep track myself from there.


----------



## eseamir (Dec 6, 2020)

that pilot jacket is Adorable!! I think I've only gotten up to the mug so I have a way to go haha


----------



## elphieluvr (Dec 6, 2020)

Thanks to the poster who shared the graphic on points! I just got the bomber jacket yesterday, so I guess I’m real close to the model plane, wheee!


----------



## annex (Dec 6, 2020)

I finally got the plane model about a month ago. I don't visit towns too often, so this took quite awhile.


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Dec 7, 2020)

I am down to the pilot jacket and model plane! (This is gonna take a while.)


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 7, 2020)

Chloebug44 said:


> View attachment 341138


Ohh this is so helpful!
I never knew this haha

	Post automatically merged: Dec 7, 2020

It really does look cool, the bomber jacket. I want it too now!


----------

